# USA NA Cards [LF] S5 SPs, WA, S1-S4 [FT] S5 SPs, WA 24 Murphy, S1-4



## AutumnRoseDay (Nov 29, 2021)

Trades
All my cards are NA except 1 of 2 of the WA cards I have available. I want NA only willing to mail anywhere that has NA cards from USA. (I will trade JP WA for another JP WA)
I highly want to trade my extra 415 kicks for 404 Orville

ISO NA. ** = Priority

402 Timmy and Tommy

WA for WA please.

WA 02
WA 06
WA 10 P
WA 14 P
WA 46
WA 50 **


Have
010
012
016
026 
037
054
071
111 x 2
112
126
127
171 x1 second mailed
183
184
210
214
217
222
261 pending
287
289
301
375
396

Will trade these Sps for WAs
412 CJ
415 Kicks


425 Sherb
426 Megan x 2
428 Audie x 2
429 Cyd x 2
430 Judy x 2
431 Raymond 
432 Reneigh x 3
433 Sasha
435 Tiansheng x 2
437 Marlo
438 Petri x 2
439 Cephalobot
440 Quinn
441 Chabwick x2
442 Zoe x 2
443 Ace
445 Frett x 3
446 Azalea x 2
447 Rosewell x 2
448 Faith x 2

WA:
09 JP (looking for a JP or WA card in exchange)
24 NA Murphy

Lesser ISO list for friends:
382 mild priority
332 low priority
323 mild priority
314 mild priority
313 High priority
312 high priority
309 high priority
308 mild priority
307 high priority
305 very high priority
302 very high priority
301 low priority
286 low priority
209 mild priority
206 high priority
162 highest priority
125 low prioritypending
059 low priority
051 low priority
014 mild priority
002 high priority


----------



## artemiss (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi! I have 411 and I'm interested in 167 and 012. NA cards, located in USA.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Nov 29, 2021)

artemiss said:


> Hi! I have 411 and I'm interested in 167 and 012. NA cards, located in USA.


Message me.


----------



## artemiss (Nov 29, 2021)

AutumnRoseDay said:


> Message me.


Sent!


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Nov 30, 2021)

Updated


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 3, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 4, 2021)

Updated


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 5, 2021)

Updates


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 6, 2021)

Updates


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 7, 2021)

Updated


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 10, 2021)

Updates


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 11, 2021)

Updated


----------



## amylase (Dec 11, 2021)

Hiya, my 411 K.K. and 416 Saharah for your 406 blathers and 417 harvey?


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 11, 2021)

amylase said:


> Hiya, my 411 K.K. and 416 Saharah for your 406 blathers and 417 harvey?


So those aren't duplicates but I still WA cards which have been traded for series 5 Sps So if I get duplicates I will let you know.


----------



## spmthaney (Dec 11, 2021)

If your still interested how about my 411-KK for your 409-sable?


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 11, 2021)

spmthaney said:


> If your still interested how about my 411-KK for your 409-sable?


As per the last person thise aren't doubles wanting to trade for WAs.  But I suppose for those down to their last and have what I need I'll consider trade anyway.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 17, 2021)

Updates


----------



## marilyna49 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi I have NA 125 Gwen interested in NA 183 Camofrog? Please let me know


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 18, 2021)

marilyna49 said:


> Hi I have NA 125 Gwen interested in NA 183 Camofrog? Please let me know


Trade sounds good message me!


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 18, 2021)

Updates


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 21, 2021)

Updates


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Dec 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 4, 2022)

Got 2 new packs cards updated.


----------



## NibbleNat (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello!  I have a handful of cards you're searching for.

First part: how does my WA 2/10/41/46 for 4 of your S5 SP cards sound?

Second part: I have 9 cards that are listed as at least high priority for your friends ( 2 / 10 / 206 / 210 / 302 / 307 / 309 / 312 / 313 ), would you be interested in trading 9 of your S5 villager cards for them?

I currently have no cards from S5 so any of them would be greatly appreciated.  :>


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 8, 2022)

NibbleNat said:


> Hello!  I have a handful of cards you're searching for.
> 
> First part: how does my WA 2/10/41/46 for 4 of your S5 SP cards sound?
> 
> ...


For the card for my friends no series 5 Sp
cards will be traded.  I have plenty of other series cards they are not a priority.  I am good with the rest of the trading.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 8, 2022)

Oh wait you said villagers.  I can do that.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 14, 2022)

Bumo


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Jan 28, 2022)

Updated


----------

